# November Record!



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Ok guess the knicks record for the month of November!(included the two october games)


Wed 29 vs Miami----------W (atleast I hope since im going to the game lol) 
Fri 31 @ Philadelphia-------L 

Sun 02 vs Milwaukee----W 
Wed 05 vs Charlotte----W 
Fri 07 @ Washington---W 
Sun 09 vs Utah----L 
Tue 11 @ San Antonio----L 
Wed 12 @ Memphis-----L 
Fri 14 vs Oklahoma City----L 
Sun 16 vs Dallas----L 
Tue 18 @ Boston-----L 
Fri 21 @ Milwaukee----L 
Sat 22 vs Washington---W 
Tue 25 vs Cleveland----W 
Wed 26 @ Detroit----L 
Sat 29 vs Golden State----L 

Record : 6-10.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Novemebr Record!*

^I'm still boycotting the Knicks...going on 2 1/2 years, I am not giving Dolan any of my money to attend a Knick game (I have no choice in terms of my cable, but that's a different story.) Anyway, I'll make my predictions later......


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Novemebr Record!*

Wed 29 vs Miami----------W 
Fri 31 @ Philadelphia-------L 

Sun 02 vs Milwaukee----W 
Wed 05 vs Charlotte----W 
Fri 07 @ Washington---W 
Sun 09 vs Utah----L 
Tue 11 @ San Antonio----L 
Wed 12 @ Memphis-----L 
Fri 14 vs Oklahoma City----W 
Sun 16 vs Dallas----L 
Tue 18 @ Boston-----L 
Fri 21 @ Milwaukee----L 
Sat 22 vs Washington---W 
Tue 25 vs Cleveland----W 
Wed 26 @ Detroit----L 
Sat 29 vs Golden State----L 

7-9 for November


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Novemebr Record!*

Wed 29 vs Miami----------W 
Fri 31 @ Philadelphia-------W 

Sun 02 vs Milwaukee----L 
Wed 05 vs Charlotte----W 
Fri 07 @ Washington---W 
Sun 09 vs Utah----L 
Tue 11 @ San Antonio----L 
Wed 12 @ Memphis-----W 
Fri 14 vs Oklahoma City----W 
Sun 16 vs Dallas----L 
Tue 18 @ Boston-----L 
Fri 21 @ Milwaukee----W
Sat 22 vs Washington---W 
Tue 25 vs Cleveland----L 
Wed 26 @ Detroit----W 
Sat 29 vs Golden State----W 

10-6


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: Novemebr Record!*

Wed 29 vs Miami------W
Fri 31 @ Philadelphia------L

Sun 02 vs Milwaukee----W
Wed 05 vs Charlotte----W
Fri 07 @ Washington----L
Sun 09 vs Utah----L
Tue 11 @ San Antonio----L
Wed 12 @ Memphis-----W
Fri 14 vs Oklahoma City----W
Sun 16 vs Dallas----L
Tue 18 @ Boston-----L
Fri 21 @ Milwaukee-----W
Sat 22 vs Washington---W
Tue 25 vs Cleveland-----L
Wed 26 @ Detroit----L
Sat 29 vs Golden State----W

8-8

This will be the honeymoon period for D'Antoni. It'll be hard for the Knicks to have another .500 after November.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Novemebr Record!*

Wed 29 vs Miami----------W 
Fri 31 @ Philadelphia-------L
Sun 02 vs Milwaukee----L
Wed 05 vs Charlotte----W
Fri 07 @ Washington---W
Sun 09 vs Utah----L
Tue 11 @ San Antonio----L
Wed 12 @ Memphis-----W
Fri 14 vs Oklahoma City----L
Sun 16 vs Dallas----L
Tue 18 @ Boston-----L
Fri 21 @ Milwaukee----L
Sat 22 vs Washington---W
Tue 25 vs Cleveland----L
Wed 26 @ Detroit----L
Sat 29 vs Golden State----L 

5-11 if I did the math right. 

(So I'm guessing if they do 5-11 or worse now I'd be in the lead)


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

*Re: Novemebr Record!*



> (So I'm guessing if they do 5-11 or worse now I'd be in the lead)


yeah...your like the person guessing "$1" on the price is right lol.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Novemebr Record!*

Wed 29 vs Miami----------W
Fri 31 @ Philadelphia-------L 
Sun 02 vs Milwaukee----W 
Wed 05 vs Charlotte----W 
Fri 07 @ Washington---W 
Sun 09 vs Utah----L 
Tue 11 @ San Antonio----L 
Wed 12 @ Memphis-----W 
Fri 14 vs Oklahoma City----W 
Sun 16 vs Dallas----L 
Tue 18 @ Boston-----L 
Fri 21 @ Milwaukee----W 
Sat 22 vs Washington---W 
Tue 25 vs Cleveland----L
Wed 26 @ Detroit----L 
Sat 29 vs Golden State----W

Record : 9-7


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Everyone get your guesses in opening night is just around the coner now!:yay:


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Wed 29 vs Miami----------W 
Fri 31 @ Philadelphia-------L
Sun 02 vs Milwaukee----W
Wed 05 vs Charlotte----W
Fri 07 @ Washington---L
Sun 09 vs Utah----L
Tue 11 @ San Antonio----L
Wed 12 @ Memphis-----W
Fri 14 vs Oklahoma City----W
Sun 16 vs Dallas----L
Tue 18 @ Boston-----L
Fri 21 @ Milwaukee----L
Sat 22 vs Washington---L
Tue 25 vs Cleveland----L
Wed 26 @ Detroit----L
Sat 29 vs Golden State----W 

6-10


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Ill close the thread and will see the winner at end of the month!


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Im going to win one of these one day lol. Normally I over predict how many games there going to win, this time I underestiamted lol,

*Anyway seifer0406 is the winner he nailed the predication exactly right at 8-8*!!!:clap: Great Job! See if you can win back to back in the decemeber thread.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

^ That sucks TKF, if they would have beat Dallas I would have nailed it! Ugh!


----------

